# Earth Quake In California



## aquaphish (Jan 22, 2005)

We Just Had A Pretty Large Earth Quake In Southern California!!! I Was Almost Knocked Down When I Was Trying To Get Up From My Chair!!!


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

yeah it was pretty gnarly. 5.6-5.8 is what they are saying.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Everyone felt it but me. I was outside and heard the wife. The tank tsunamis were scary.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 19, 2007)

*Southern Cali Earthquake*

Is everyone is SoCal's tanks ok? My tank spilled a lot of water...


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

My daughter was having her teeth cleaned in San Diego, said she didn't feel a thing, although my wife felt a little bit of the tremor.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

didn't feel anything in Sacramento lolz


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

Every time theirs an earthquake in Cali the news in Oregon starts talking about how when we have a big one its going to wipe us out.....Such cheerful people.

I always seemed to want to be by the earthquakes when i lived in SoCal. Always with in the 30 - 40 mile range of the epicenter, my mom thought i was cursed LOL. lost 2 tanks in the Upland quake, what a mess!! cracked one in the whittier one (or was it the paramount one or the North Ridge, or the joshua tree, cant remember where it was, just the mysteriuos air raid siren going off after wards that tottaly didnt help me calm down) 


No quake can keep me from my Tanks!!!!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I've always had a desire to experience an earthquake or see a tornado but living on the East Coast doesn't make it likely that I will.


----------



## xspy (Mar 29, 2008)

mikenas102 said:


> I've always had a desire to experience an earthquake or see a tornado but living on the East Coast doesn't make it likely that I will.


Maybe true, but things are changing. We hardly ever get tornados in MA. We had 2 of them last week. Well one in RI and one in southern NH. Perhaps global warming has something to do with it.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

Hope everyone is safe. 
I remember when Hawaii had an earthquake, the first I ever experienced. I was still asleep in bed and could hear this rumbling and thought it was my mom banging on the door! I yelled and said I'm up and noticed the walls were shaking like crazy and then I went back to sleep . Sorry to hijack the thread. Take care.


----------

